# Ebike specific chains



## Nosdeho (Jun 16, 2021)

I do not own a ebike but some in our club have. Is it normal to break chains routinely? Most are using xo chains which are hollow but even the gx's aren't much better. The fast guys are changing chains every three months and breaking links on a monthly basis. Not a dig on any type of rider but if chains need to become ebike specific are there talks of them making stronger chains?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Yes, one of the greatest weaknesses of ebikes today is the drivetrain. Chain, chainring, cassette. They are simply not made for ebikes and if one has a lot of power and/or rides a lot in Turbo mode, the chain and drivetrain can't take it. The worst part is the more expensive your bike is, the lighter AND weaker the drivetrain. My advice to folks for now is buy all Shimano SLX or SRAM GX and replace frequently.

SRAM made an ebike drivetrain 5 years ago called SRAM EX1. It was only 8 speed with big cassette jumps for range but thicker everything since there was more room. It failed since it was ahead of its time and they were charging XX1 prices for it.

Shimano announced an ebike drivetrain last year. Should come this year hopefully but it's the first massive step into solving this ebike drivetrain issue. It really sucks right now since when the chain stretches, everything goes. Also on my XX1 cassettes, only the 10 tooth and 12 tooth rings are worn out/stretched. I have to replace the whole cassette which is $450.


Some info on shimano linkglide New Shimano Linkglide XT and Deore drivetrain boosts longevity for e-MTBs and hardcore riders


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nosdeho said:


> Most are using xo chains which are hollow but even the gx's aren't much better.



X01 chains are way stronger than GX, in fact it's the strongest chain tested as of yet.

I haven't seen the broken chain phenomenon on ebikes around here but my experience is somewhat limited. I fix lots of problems on them and they do wear out chains quite a bit faster but no broken ones. I'd recommend X01 because they're most resistant to stretch.


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

I think if they ride in turbo and a lot of small chain ring climbing steeply, then a lot of stress on drive train and the chain will stretch and blow up sooner. For me, I have 2300 dirt miles on my bike and just replace my chain for the third time and never broke a chain, just wore them out. But, I seldom use turbo and use my gears not the motor for climbing. As far as my chains, the original was a KMC E12 Turbo, replaced at 1200, second chain was a Skimano XT and just replace that with a Shimano XTR. I would have replaced it with a XT but couldn't find one.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

E-bikes have drawn a lot of 'non-cyclists' to the sport, and most of them don't understand that you cannot shift under load. I have customers riding $9000 carbon Turbo Levos like they're motorcycles, using only the highest gears in Turbo mode to go up steep roads. They don't understand why they constantly break chains and wear out their cassette in 800 miles.

J.B. Weld is right, the X01 chain is stronger, the biggest issue is that no chain can handle shifting with 600 watts pulling it. Every day I have to explain what soft pedaling is.


----------



## Nosdeho (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks the riding is different down here in Florida considering elevation and trails so faster is better. I am kind of curious if internal drivetrains might be better for e-bikes now that weight isn't the primary issue. This would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe sand contamination is roasting those chains. I'd recommend waxing them.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The problem with 12-speed is the chain and chainring are just too narrow. Also, the jumps between gears are too small at 15% and folks have to shift twice. 

SRAM EX1 was genius since it was only 8 speed and the jumps between gears were big at about 30%.

Another issue right now is ebikes are being spec'd with small front rings like 32teeth. So the user has to go on the 10t or 12t on the rear cassette a lot, and rarely spends time in the big plates on the cassette.

Basically, we're using traditional drivetrains on bikes that have significantly more power.

On my group rides, I'm usually on ECO to TRAIL. But solo, I'm Turbo doing 5000 foot climbs on my 2-hour lunch ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Pro Tip:
- buy 2 new chains and rotate them on the bike every 10 rides or so. It will delay the chain stretch on your cassette.

- be religious about lubing your chain. Have a dialed system and do it every 1-2 rides!!! I finally got good at it because of ebikes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

J.B. Weld said:


> X01 chains are way stronger than GX, in fact it's the strongest chain tested as of yet.
> 
> I haven't seen the broken chain phenomenon on ebikes around here but my experience is somewhat limited. I fix lots of problems on them and they do wear out chains quite a bit faster but no broken ones. I'd recommend X01 because they're most resistant to stretch.


You have a link to a study? I would love to check it out.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BTW, in my experience, Shimano drivetrains are performing better than SRAM. The shifts are slower and more deliberate. On an ebike, shifting under some load is a given and Shimano handles it better. The SRAM system, you still hear these occasional 'POP!' which is just a bad sign.

AXS... they're not really good for ebikes because the shift action is just strong and fast, always, IMHO.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Francis Cebedo said:


> You have a link to a study? I would love to check it out.



Zero friction goes deep- Chain Testing - Zero Friction Cycling


----------



## Kootbiker (Feb 2, 2016)

My one ebike has a motor cut in the shifter cable, never had a chain problem with 11speed shimano/sunrace setup.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The chain on the left is an XT chain. Claims to be “e-bike rated” right on the packaging. No idea if there is any foundation to this claim, or what it really means.

The XTR chain on the right, that I bought at the same time, has no such “rating”.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

My last GX Eagle chain on an EP8 bike lasted 1500 miles with zero issues and no different wear pattern than any other bike I’ve owned. Previous ebike also got similar results. Gotta be a little more aware of shifting points on an ebike, but if you’re breaking chains or changing them frequently, I’d argue it’s mainly user error.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Single click shifters also help prolong the life of the chain and the drivetrain.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Pro Tip:
> - buy 2 new chains and rotate them on the bike every 10 rides or so. It will delay the chain stretch on your cassette.
> 
> - be religious about lubing your chain. Have a dialed system and do it every 1-2 rides!!! I finally got good at it because of ebikes.


Pro tip 1 - Will reduce _'cassette wear' _not 'chain stretch' is what I think the Pro mechanic is saying. 

In regard to GX 12 speed, it is made of steel so it should be durable enough??


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Jack7782 said:


> In regard to GX 12 speed, it is made of steel so it should be durable enough??



GX is just so so, X01 will last over twice as long. Costs over twice as much though so maybe a wash.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> GX is just so so, X01 will last over twice as long. Costs over twice as much though so maybe a wash.


And NX 12-speed costs half as much  - but you lose 10T. Always a trade off


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The chain on the left is an XT chain. Claims to be “e-bike rated” right on the packaging. No idea if there is any foundation to this claim, or what it really means.
> 
> The XTR chain on the right, that I bought at the same time, has no such “rating”.
> 
> View attachment 1977205


Well, look on the box labeling, both are rated for Ebike. If you go to the Shimano messaging that dealers use in their ads. XTR is rated for Ebike. Like I stated above, I just installed a XTR chain and hope to get the same mileage out of it that I got with the XT it replaced. I have a full Shimano drive train and wanted to use Shimano replacements.


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

Pretty good comparison of XT vs. SLX 12s speed chain wear - apparently there is a difference with the e-rated M8100.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

quadzilla411 said:


> Well, look on the box labeling, both are rated for Ebike. If you go to the Shimano messaging that dealers use in their ads. XTR is rated for Ebike. Like I stated above, I just installed a XTR chain and hope to get the same mileage out of it that I got with the XT it replaced. I have a full Shimano drive train and wanted to use Shimano replacements.


Not sure where you are going with this. On the front of the box on the XT on the left, it is clearly labelled. Where do you see it on the box for the XTR on the right?

OOPS! Never mind! I see the little diagram now! Not as conspicuous as on the XT box, but it IS there. Thanks!


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

E-bike "rated" and E-bike "compatible" and "optimized" classifications are really blurry - and their has been much discussion on this around Fox and Rockshox forks, etc. That said, some companies are producing products specifically designed for E-bike loads, wear, etc. (whether successful or not).


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, I have no illusions that XTR being the highest end and most expensive is any stronger than XT. If the pins are hollow, then hard to imagine that it is more durable and thus a longer life. I got close to 1,000 dirt miles on my last XT chain and it didn't fail but just measured stretched beyond the reccos. But, XT chains are not available at least where I looked so we'll see how long the XTR lasts. KMC has E Turbo chains that are Ebike rated and not cheap, but couldn't find those either. Anyway, I lube often, try not to shift under load and don't blast uphill in turbo in a high gear. So, I know that a E MTB is hard on drive trains and expensive to replace. On my bike I expect to replace chains, brake pads and rotors......... just part of the game.


----------



## bryanc (Aug 7, 2017)

Just checked the chain on my Levo. Sram NX 12 speed chain, 330 miles, 37k climbing, 3/32" wear. Cleaned every other ride and using tri-flow lube. I always gear down for the climbs, and use turbo mode sparingly. Swapping it out for a new GX chain today.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

bryanc said:


> Just checked the chain on my Levo. Sram NX 12 speed chain, 330 miles, 37k climbing, 3/32" wear. Cleaned every other ride and using tri-flow lube. I always gear down for the climbs, and use turbo mode sparingly. Swapping it out for a new GX chain today.


Go X01 if you can 😉


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I feel like I am neglecting my e-bike, I lubed it a month ago LOL but then again the chain is $7.

Marketing is a wonderful tool.


----------

